# Hansbrough's Draft Position in 2009



## luther

Where do you see Tyler Hansbrough being drafted in 2009? And if you would, don't just vote, but post where you picked him to go *and* whether you think history will prove his draft position to be too high, about right or too low.


----------



## Vuchato

I'd say miss the lottery by a few spots. Not enough upside to be in the lottery, but I think he's got enough ability, success, and leadership to be a solid roleplayer for a team, in a Najera type mold. So there will definitely be better guys picked after him, but he's not much of a risk.


----------



## TM

You're gonna pick the next Najera in the Top 16 picks??? Oh my.


----------



## luther

While you would rather do a little better, Najera (career 20 mpg, 5.5 ppg, 4 rpg, good defense, hustle player) actually isn't anywhere near the worst get at 15 or 16. I know people like to overrate what you get out of draft slots (oh, top 10? he should be an all-star...) but realistically, let's look at some guys picked in that range. These are those who have had a couple years to pan out or flame out: Cedric Simmons, Rodney Carney, Antoine Wright, Joey Graham, *Al Jefferson*, Kirk Snyder, Reece Gaines, Troy Bell, Bostjan Nachbar, Jiri Welsch, Steven Hunter, Kirk Haston, Jason Collier, *Hedo Turkoglu*, Frederic Weis, *Ron Artest, Matt Harpring*, Bryce Drew. Only about four (bolded) are undoubtedly better than Najera; conversely, about 10 aren't even in the NBA. I'd say Najera is a perfectly legit pick in that range when you see who has been picked in that range over the past decade. But I digress: I agree that in the end, we'll see Hansbrough picked in the 11-20 range given in the poll, probably in the 15-20 range (more specifically). And now that I look at the list of others picked in that range, I think he'll justify himself being picked in that range, because he's better than Kirk Haston...


----------



## Redeemed

I'll say probably in the 20-25 range, a lot of GMs like to shoot for the stars on draft picks.


----------



## TM

luther said:


> These are those who have had a couple years to pan out or flame out: Cedric Simmons, Rodney Carney, Antoine Wright, Joey Graham, *Al Jefferson*, Kirk Snyder, Reece Gaines, Troy Bell, Bostjan Nachbar, Jiri Welsch, Steven Hunter, Kirk Haston, Jason Collier, *Hedo Turkoglu*, Frederic Weis, *Ron Artest, Matt Harpring*, Bryce Drew. Only about four (bolded) are undoubtedly better than Najera; conversely, about 10 aren't even in the NBA. I'd say Najera is a perfectly legit pick in that range when you see who has been picked in that range over the past decade. But I digress: I agree that in the end, we'll see Hansbrough picked in the 11-20 range given in the poll, probably in the 15-20 range (more specifically). And now that I look at the list of others picked in that range, I think he'll justify himself being picked in that range, because he's better than Kirk Haston...


:laugh:

So take a chance on one of those guys with athletic potential.... TH = waste of pick at that range. And yes, I can't stand him and I think the NBA will do to him what KU's big men did to him the first half of the national championship semi. But then again, I've been saying that for the past 2 1/2 years and nobody's cared, so I don't care either.


----------



## luther

I'm not saying you don't gamble a little, but mightn't it be better to lock up a guaranteed role player (if that's what you think a Hansbrough or Najera or whomever is going to be) rather than waste a few million and two or more years on an athletic tease/failure? There isn't a single answer to that, I don't think: it depends entirely on your current roster, your philosophies, etc. But my point is, it's too easy to think you ought to be getting more from the [x] pick when history rarely shows those expectations to be realistic. I don't actually like Hansbrough, myself. But I do think that he'd be fine as a role player on a team, and be relatively effective in some situations on the right teams when the focus is obviously not on him to be the man. (For some perspective, I'm meaning "effective" as in 5 and 5, maybe a career-best year of 10 and 7.) He's more skilled than Mark Madsen, who is now approaching what, 10 years in the league?


----------



## luther

By the way, someone said 1-10. Funny. But honestly, I wouldn't be entirely surprised if he were chosen 8-10. I would, however, enjoy a hearty laugh at the team drafting him there for making what would have to be a pretty bad decision (unless no underclassmen enter the 2009 draft...).


----------



## JerryWest

If he falls to the late 1st round I'd love for the Lakers to get him.

He'll probably be taken around 18 - 22 though.


----------



## HB

10-15

Tyler has improved his game every single season in college, I'd be shocked if he hasnt added something new this time around.


----------



## rebelsun

I wouldn't take him in the first two dozen picks, but there will always be GMs who see the college production and can't resist. 

Tyler's shotblocking numbers are terrible for a big, he has no outside shot, and has a poor ast/to ratio - although the latter isn't unexpected. He's very active and relatively efficient under the hoop, so he'll earn an NBA paycheck for a while. I see him as kind of a Carl Landry in the NBA - undersized PF that can get some decent point and rebound numbers off the bench, but defensive liabilities prevent him from being a starter.

He'd be good value at the very end of the 1st round, and excellent value in the 2nd.


----------



## Pokerplayer84

I would pick him 11-20. He probably won't be a star but he can give give points and hustle off the bench.


----------



## 96 draft

my best guess would be the very end of the first round, perhaps even early 2nd round and anything higher is a reach


----------



## Tragedy

luther said:


> By the way, someone said 1-10. Funny. But honestly, I wouldn't be entirely surprised if he were chosen 8-10. I would, however, enjoy a hearty laugh at the team drafting him there for making what would have to be a pretty bad decision (unless no underclassmen enter the 2009 draft...).


And with the 7th selection of the 2009 draft, the new york knicks select.....


----------



## bball2223

18-early second round


----------



## bingbearcats

Depends on what position the Bobcats are picking.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

He is such a great hustler player. Unfortunately, for him, that is not the game that is played in the NBA.


----------



## HB

^WHAAAT? Anderson Varejao, Ronny Turiaf, Jason Maxiell, Chuck Hayes etc

Turiaf is the best comparison right now. Tyler will be more of a goon in the league. A guy you send in to frustrate other bigs. I'd pick him anywhere from 20-30. He works hard, as you can see that face up jump shot is money. Guy will stick in the league. Interestingly enough, teams better start checking out his front court mate Deon, who has the size, athleticism and skill to be a serviceable big man in the league. If Tyler had the post moves Deon had, he'd be a lotto pick.


----------



## Redeemed

HB said:


> ^WHAAAT? Anderson Varejao, Ronny Turiaf, Jason Maxiell, Chuck Hayes etc
> 
> Turiaf is the best comparison right now. Tyler will be more of a goon in the league. A guy you send in to frustrate other bigs. I'd pick him anywhere from 20-30. He works hard, as you can see that face up jump shot is money. Guy will stick in the league. Interestingly enough, teams better start checking out his front court mate Deon, who has the size, athleticism and skill to be a serviceable big man in the league. If Tyler had the post moves Deon had, he'd be a lotto pick.


Those guys have NBA bodies to push other players around. Hansbrough is not big enough to bully other guys around to get his points and rebounds in the NBA. He is better suited for playing overseas. I don't see him getting very many minutes in the NBA because of his size.


----------



## HB

Chuck Hayes isn't bigger than Hansbrough, nor stronger for that matter. Matter of fact, Hansbrough is stronger than all those guys I mentioned. Just because he doesn't have the width doesnt mean he isnt strong. Hansbrough was guarding 7'6, 300 or so pounds Kenny George last season and held his own.


----------



## croco

HB said:


> ^WHAAAT? Anderson Varejao, Ronny Turiaf, Jason Maxiell, Chuck Hayes etc
> 
> Turiaf is the best comparison right now. Tyler will be more of a goon in the league. A guy you send in to frustrate other bigs. I'd pick him anywhere from 20-30. *He works hard, as you can see that face up jump shot is money.* Guy will stick in the league. Interestingly enough, teams better start checking out his front court mate Deon, who has the size, athleticism and skill to be a serviceable big man in the league. If Tyler had the post moves Deon had, he'd be a lotto pick.


When did he showcase his refined shooting touch  Last time I checked he was mediocre at best shooting that 15 to 18 footer. 

Hansbrough isn't gonna bully around anyone in the NBA.


----------



## HKF

HB, you're UNC homerism is going too damn far.


----------



## tr1986

HB, i agree that tyler can be a goon in the league. i don't agree that he has the jumping or shot-blocking ability of jason maxiell, but if you think that tyler's ceiling is the 10th man on a championship-caliber team, thus, a sixth man on a lottery team, i would not disagree. however, like TM said, do you really want to pick a goon with a pick? look what happened with orlando and cleveland for taking jackson and redick in the lottery. granted, those players are not goons, but similar to tyler they only do one thing extremely well. i don't understand why specialists are taken in the lottery. in summary, i think you could do worse with a second-round pick.


----------



## The Jopker

I'm pretty sure he'll be selected in the 15-20 range and there's a decent chance he slips to 20-25. However, I think he'll end up being among the top 15 players of his class. He's a rebounds pretty well, his jump shot has gone from bad to average, he hits his free throws, and he hustles. At the very least he'll last a while as a big off the bench. I see him with Udonis Haslem like production (who was one of the top 10-12 players of his class) with a David West ceiling.


----------



## HB

> When did he showcase his refined shooting touch Last time I checked he was mediocre at best shooting that 15 to 18 footer.
> 
> Hansbrough isn't gonna bully around anyone in the NBA.


Umm did you watch the ND game? And he was shooting that 15 footer in the tournament last year frequently. The man shoots a 100 3's everyday. His shooting is bound to improve. 



> HB, you're UNC homerism is going too damn far.


How? By pointing out Hansbrough will be a role player in the league.


----------



## gi0rdun

Poor Hansbrough. He's like a beast in College but he can only play College Basketball for 4 years.


----------



## Redeemed

HB said:


> Chuck Hayes isn't bigger than Hansbrough, nor stronger for that matter. Matter of fact, Hansbrough is stronger than all those guys I mentioned. Just because he doesn't have the width doesnt mean he isnt strong. Hansbrough was guarding 7'6, 300 or so pounds Kenny George last season and held his own.


He's shorter than Hansbrough, yes. But he is stronger and more physical than Hansbrough. How can you say Hansbrough is stronger than ANY of those guys anyway?

PS, anyone can guard Kenny George. He doesn't even fight to get to the rim.


----------



## HB

Because you look at the way Hansbrough finishes around the rim with all the contact he gets, and still manages to put the ball in the hoop. Have you looked at his biceps. Chuck Hayes is in no way, shape or form stronger than him. There's a reason they call him Psycho T, read up on how much he bench presses.


----------



## bball2223

What does Bench Press have to do with anything done on a basketball court? Benching whatever TH does doesn't suddenly make you a bettr ball-handler, shooter, passer, or have better inside moves.


----------



## HB

Ummm watch a UNC game, watch when Tyler gets the ball in the post and flips up some miraculous shot, and even though he is hacked he still manages to get the shot up. Thats arm strenght. You dont get arm strength by just showing up on the court.


----------



## Redeemed

HB said:


> Because you look at the way Hansbrough finishes around the rim with all the contact he gets, and still manages to put the ball in the hoop. Have you looked at his biceps. Chuck Hayes is in no way, shape or form stronger than him. There's a reason they call him Psycho T, read up on how much he bench presses.


That's college. Even if he is stronger on the college level, the NBA is a lot tougher. 

Chuck is pretty ripped too man, I think Chuck has Hansbrough in strength.


----------



## HB

The NBA is tougher, but it actually bodes well for Hansbrough when a 6'6 PF in Chuck Hayes is still in the league and doing well if I might say.


----------



## Redeemed

Chuck is lucky to be in the Rockets rotation. I still think he is stronger and tougher and Chuck is a really good post defender. I don't think Hansbrough will be a good defender at the NBA level.


----------



## jericho

The draft is a long ways away, and I'll be saying that still in March. But it wouldn't surprise me to see Hansbrough go in the 8-14 range. It depends a lot on the personality and circumstances of teams picking in that range. Some teams would reach for an underclassmen with an "upside" sticker on his forehead, and hope he grows up someday, turns his brain on and works hard. Some will go for an undersized power forward with solid fundamentals and serious hustle, hoping he'll be a David West at best and an Eduardo Najera at worst. 

Depending on which underclassmen declare, I can see Tyler being a decent gamble for someone in the late lottery. Plenty of undersized 4s who do well in college fall in the draft because they don't measure up physically to Amare Stoudemire, and still go on to have decent or even good careers in the pros. And let's face it, finding a Karl Malone past the top 6 or so picks is rarely, rarely going to happen.


----------



## JerryWest

The same things that are being said about Hansbrough are the same things that were said about Antwan Jamison. Jamison was tweener that played almost exclusively in the post and got the ball in with contact (although Hansbrough is a better finisher with contact). Jamison also showed no mid range game at all in college because he added the most value in the post. Now I'm not saying Hansbrough will be as good as Jamison in the NBA, but I think a lot of people are underrating him. He is a post player that is good at drawing contact and finishing with contact. You can't say that about many players in the league right now.


----------



## JessicaBlue

Is Hansbrough really as good as they say?


----------



## HKF

KennethTo said:


> The same things that are being said about Hansbrough are the same things that were said about Antwan Jamison. Jamison was tweener that played almost exclusively in the post and got the ball in with contact (although Hansbrough is a better finisher with contact). Jamison also showed no mid range game at all in college because he added the most value in the post. Now I'm not saying Hansbrough will be as good as Jamison in the NBA, but I think a lot of people are underrating him. He is a post player that is good at drawing contact and finishing with contact. You can't say that about many players in the league right now.


Hansbrough will be a 24 year old rookie. You really think this guy compares to Jamison? Jamison was already a 20 point scorer at that age. I don't see the comparisons at all. This guy has zero post moves, but he's a post player. He's short, with no jumper and no handles. This is going to be funny to watch when he finally brings his arse to the bigs.


----------



## croco

JessicaBlue said:


> Is Hansbrough really as good as they say?


Depends on who "they" are. Most of us here don't like his pro potential as far as becoming more than a solid role player.


----------



## HB

Bottom line is this, you see guys like Powe and Davis getting minutes on Boston and you begin to think to yourself, what makes any of this guys better than Hansbrough? They are doing well in the league, he will too. He's also nothing like Jamison btw


----------



## Diable

When you think about it Hansbrough isn't even a year younger than Lebron James.He's only five months younger than Chris Paul who in his fourth year as a pro after two years of dominating on the college level.


That alone tells you what hansbrough thinks of his own stock in the draft.It's not like it's going to get a lot better with age,especially when you consider that he's going to be a rookie in the same timespan when other players are entering their nba prime.I personally see him as a solid rotation player,but he has a very high bust potential.As a scorer he's Adam Morrison Part 2,only morrison was a better college scorer with more creativity and versatility.The question is whether or not he'll be athletic enough and physical enough to really compete inside with nba bigmen for rebounds and loose balls.He should get rid of his contacts and get himself some kurt rambis glasses.that's the way he'll have to stick in the nba.


----------



## Seanzie

I see him getting picked towards the end of the first round by a team who doesn't really need him, and he'll enjoy a career as an end-of-the-bench effort guy.

However, as some kind of disclaimer, I think that no matter where he goes (team-wise and in draft position) he's an end-of-the-bench effort guy.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Missionary, except that he'll be a bottom.


----------



## rebelsun

ehmunro said:


> Missionary, except that he'll be a *power* bottom.


Fixed.


----------



## Full Effect

I like the rest of you want to doubt the ability of Pyscho T. But to be honest if he does his homework and works his butt off he has a decent chance to be a darn good player at the next level. No question he will be a late first round early second round pick. After that however it is all up to him. Just remember he is playing D-1 ball at the very highest level and well we all know the nba is much more show to dough Tyler has the courage to make a potential transition injury aside.


----------



## croco

Full Effect said:


> I like the rest of you want to doubt the ability of Pyscho T. But to be honest if he does his homework and works his butt off he has a decent chance to be a darn good player at the next level. No question he will be a late first round early second round pick. After that however it is all up to him. Just remember he is playing D-1 ball at the very highest level and well we all know the nba is much more show to dough Tyler has the courage to make a potential transition injury aside.


What does "darn good" mean in terms of his potential ?


----------



## rebelsun

Tyler at least seems to have maxed out his frame; looks the built 250 he's listed at now. He'll need every pound of lean mass to get off the NBA bench.


----------



## jazzy1

HKF said:


> Hansbrough will be a 24 year old rookie. You really think this guy compares to Jamison? Jamison was already a 20 point scorer at that age. I don't see the comparisons at all. This guy has zero post moves, but he's a post player. He's short, with no jumper and no handles. This is going to be funny to watch when he finally brings his arse to the bigs.


I agree completely HKF BUT I will say this he'll outhustle alot of guys on the floor to become a Mark Madsen type player with a decent jumpshot he's developing now. He'll never be able to score because he gets zero lift after contact. 



KennethTo said:


> The same things that are being said about Hansbrough are the same things that were said about Antwan Jamison. Jamison was tweener that played almost exclusively in the post and got the ball in with contact (although Hansbrough is a better finisher with contact). Jamison also showed no mid range game at all in college because he added the most value in the post. Now I'm not saying Hansbrough will be as good as Jamison in the NBA, but I think a lot of people are underrating him. He is a post player that is good at drawing contact and finishing with contact. You can't say that about many players in the league right now.


I don't see the comaprsion's at all jamison was loads more athletic than Hansbrough and he had the quick release finese game that made you think he could generate buckets playing that way. Hansbrough is strictly a power playing big whom I'm guessing will measure 6'8. 

He's a 2nd rd pick in a good draft but because the draft is so pathetic he'll get taken by a quality team in the mid to late 20's. Roy Williams will call in a contact. George Karl will think he's the next Najera or something.


----------



## rebelsun

jazzy1 said:


> I agree completely HKF BUT I will say this he'll outhustle alot of guys on the floor to become a Mark Madsen type player with a decent jumpshot he's developing now. He'll never be able to score because he gets zero lift after contact.


That could be, but that's still not a great compliment. Madsen and Brian Cardinal may be two of the most active players on the NBA floor, but neither can get minutes on a non-competitive Wolves team. I think he'll need a solid 3pt shot to become anything more than a 3rd-string energy/practice PF in the league. Long-range shooting could be the difference for Tyler between becoming a Kleiza (valuable MLE forward) or a Madsen/Cardinal (token energy/character end-of-bench big).


----------



## HB

The biggest reason why people compare him to Madsen is because they are both white and supposedly only hustle guys. Hansbrough's game is more like Powe if anything else. Even their college numbers arent too far apart. Powe is not a very skilled NBA player, but he is active and can actually hit that open jumper. Madsen is a frenetic player, who should never really get minutes on any good team.


----------



## rebelsun

HB said:


> The biggest reason why people compare him to Madsen is because they are both white and supposedly only hustle guys. Hansbrough's game is more like Powe if anything else. Even their college numbers arent too far apart. Powe is not a very skilled NBA player, but he is active and can actually hit that open jumper. Madsen is a frenetic player, who should never really get minutes on any good team.


Powe probably isn't a bad comparison, but I don' think he's quite as talented as Leon. He was old in college and had two knee surgeries before draft day, which sunk his stock. Leon also has a 7'2 wingspan to make up for lack of height, which Tyler doesn't.


----------



## Chef

RebelSun said:


> Powe probably isn't a bad comparison, but I don' think he's quite as talented as Leon. He was old in college and had two knee surgeries before draft day, which sunk his stock. Leon also has a 7'2 wingspan to make up for lack of height, which Tyler doesn't.


Also Leon Powe is more athletic. I still think Tyler will be drafted in the first round though


----------



## pup2plywif

Tyler Hansbrough=Mark Madsen


----------



## HB

As of now he shouldn't be picked in the first round. He's regressed as a player


----------



## SheriffKilla

ya it seems he's reached his prime as a sophmore in college

his jump shot has gotten a little better but besides that he's shown absolutely no improvement anywhere

his athletism is actually pretty good though if he is lucky he can become Paul Millsap i guess Powe is a good comparison
Madsen isn't nearly as athletic as Hansbrough
Hansbrough can actually run the floor and get up a little bit


----------



## croco

fjkdsi said:


> ya it seems he's reached his prime as a sophmore in college
> 
> his jump shot has gotten a little better but besides that he's shown absolutely no improvement anywhere
> 
> his athletism is actually pretty good though if he is lucky he can become Paul Millsap i guess Powe is a good comparison
> Madsen isn't nearly as athletic as Hansbrough
> Hansbrough can actually run the floor and get up a little bit


If he can be like Millsap or Powe he should absolutely be taken in the first round, those are two quality bench players on elite teams who could start elsewhere.


----------



## TM

TM said:


> TH = waste of pick at that range. And yes, I can't stand him and I think the NBA will do to him what KU's big men did to him the first half of the national championship semi. But then again, I've been saying that for the past 2 1/2 years and nobody's cared, so I don't care either.


He's playing more physical/more athletic players than he has in the past ~ similar players to what he faced at KU last year. And the result? Doesn't look so impressive. He'll still kill Duke tomorrow cause they have neither physical or athletic big men. Thanks Jon Brockman, Pattrick Patterson, and Greg Monroe.


----------



## benfica

What Bias scouting, your guys know squat. Tyler will be a very productive NBA player. He can you give you 14 points and 9 rebounds a game. I see him playing power forward and even backup center. He will have a long NBA career.


----------



## croco

benfica said:


> What Bias scouting, your guys know squat. Tyler will be a very productive NBA player. He can you give you 14 points and 9 rebounds a game. I see him playing power forward and even backup center. He will have a long NBA career.


I think that is definitely a possibility. Unfortunately he would have to play 43 minutes a game and use so many possessions that your team wouldn't win many games.


----------



## HKF

He will give 14/9? LOL. The NBA isn't the YMCA.


----------



## E.H. Munro

HKF said:


> He will give 14/9? LOL. The NBA isn't the YMCA.


Hey, shooting 42% on a 12 win team he could definitely give you 14/9...


----------



## Smithian

Tyler Hansbrough would be a great as a compliment on a team with an established star. I don't think we have a draft pick, but Tyler Hansbrough would look great with a guard like Dwyane Wade who could set him up for baskets. I could see Hansbrough being a good pick and roll guy with the jumper he has developed. Tyler Hansbrough also is willing to be very physical when needed and isn't scared. He also is a very smart player, which is a plus. I hope whoever takes him doesn't force him to be a contributor from day one.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

I'm guessing he gets picked about 16th.

Now before I go and get flamed, I don't think it's because he warrants that pick, I'm just assuming that some idiot general manager goes and picks him around there.


----------



## HB

If he's lucky he will go towards the bottom end of the lottery. Most likely between 20-30. I'd pick him whereever the likes of Blair and Cunningham are picked, he should have similar value. He's a really good mid-range shooter, good rebounder, his man to man D has improved and he's a decent athlete.

I finally think I understand why his post game looks so bad. Without sounding racist, he's very white. No coordination whatsoever at least not in the footwork aspect. He's that socially awkward kid you see at parties who does all the weird dance moves but cant dance worth a lick.


----------



## Tom

We will see the new...let me let out my frustration and punch the white guy, punching bag


----------



## GNG

benfica said:


> *What Bias scouting, your guys know squat.*


Que?



> Tyler will be a very productive NBA player. He can you give you 1.4 points and .9 rebounds a game.


Fixed.


----------



## HB

He's going to be doing much more than that. Just dont get him in the post and strictly make him a face up big, he'll hit those open mid range J's all day long.


----------



## Tom

I think he can be a 12 and 7 guy on the right team. He should be in the league for a decade...if

He doesn't end his or shaq's career when he tries to dunk over him

You gotta think teams like the lakers are really excited.


----------



## rebelsun

It's a good thing that he displayed a 3pt shot this season; he'll need it if he wants to be more than a 7-figure cheerleader.


----------



## TM

9 for 23??? oh brother


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> He's going to be doing much more than that. Just dont get him in the post and strictly make him a face up big, he'll hit those open mid range J's all day long.


They wouldn't be open at all. He'd have NBA power forwards, the most athletic team sport athletes in the world, flying at him on every shot. It wouldn't be Raymar Morgan or Kyle Singler guarding him, it would be Kevin Garnett and hell, even Luc Richard Mbah a Moute.


----------



## HB

Is Kevin Love playing in the NBA? Is he doing well? Is Love a starting caliber PF in the league? Love isn't close to being as athletic as Hansbrough


----------



## Nimreitz

Love is infinitely more skilled, and also taller. He also has far better basketball IQ.


----------



## HB

Yeah I knew you would say something like that. Love's a better rebounder than he is, thats IT! Hansbrough played on a championship team, he's no dummy! He understands what it takes to win, and about not being open, even Josh Boone gets wide open jumpers, any team with a good S/R will get their bigs open. Friggin Noah gets open looks.


----------



## croco

So I guess we can pencil in Luke Harangody for the 2011 All-Star game.


----------



## HB

Because Kevin Love is an all star caliber player? Or that was just a slip


----------



## croco

HB said:


> Because Kevin Love is an all star caliber player? Or that was just a slip


He has a chance to become one, Hansbrough and Harangody share a lot more similarities. Love is just a much better NBA prospect/player.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

A poor man's Luis Scola..... most likely a late 1st round pick. Exactly the type of player every playoff team wants.


----------



## HB

croco said:


> He has a chance to become one, Hansbrough and Harangody share a lot more similarities. Love is just a much better NBA prospect/player.


Love's had a good rookie season but All star is a stretch. He plays a position thats absolutely stacked. God knows where the Favors, Cousins and Hensons of the world end up in. If its the West they'll be jockeying for spots with Love, provided Love puts up 20/10 type seasons that is. Which I doubt.


----------



## croco

HB said:


> Love's had a good rookie season but All star is a stretch. He plays a position thats absolutely stacked. God knows where the Favors, Cousins and Hensons of the world end up in. If its the West they'll be jockeying for spots with Love, provided Love puts up 20/10 type seasons that is. Which I doubt.


David West was an All-Star this year when he wasn't having an All-Star caliber season.


----------



## HB

Blame it on the idiot coaches, doesn't change the fact the West is stacked at that position.


----------



## bonddouble07

1-10 for me. Tyler is a very hardworking guy. He actually finished his senior year in a great team and under a great coach. This guy is already mature and will probably make smarter decisions. I can compare him to an Emeka Okafor with much more offensive skills.


----------



## croco

bonddouble07 said:


> 1-10 for me. Tyler is a very hardworking guy. He actually finished his senior year in a great team and under a great coach. This guy is already mature and will probably make smarter decisions. I can compare him to an Emeka Okafor with much more offensive skills.


Okafor is a good defensive player, a shotblocker and a terrific rebounder. He isn't a top tier defensive anchor, but a much, much better defensive player than Hansbrough is ever going to be.

Your comparison leads me to believe that Hansbrough is bound to become a 20/10 player which isn't a reach, it is absolutely impossible. "Hardworking" is an overused term because without working hard you are not going to make it to the NBA anyway.


----------



## TM

bonddouble07 said:


> I can compare him to an Emeka Okafor with much more offensive skills.


:jawdrop:

i see not one single similarity between the two players


----------



## croco

TM said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> i see not one single similarity between the two players


Both have won a national title :redface:


----------



## SheriffKilla

Love is a much better passer than Hansbrough, he also has more range and is a better rebounder and actually has shown some shot blocking potential here and there
he is also 3 years younger than Hansbrough


----------



## bonddouble07

well i respect your opinions if you don't see him as good as i think he is. but this guy has been a winner throughout his entire college career. and sometimes that experience in college will really help the player develop a winning attitude that can only be beneficial for him once he reaches the pros. i know that hardwork is a given trait to every nba player, but some people, like hansbrough imo, have that extra kick in them that propels them a little bit higher from the rest. i guess lets just wish him the best in his nba career. he seems like a good kid and whatever he attains in the nba is because of his excellent work ethic and dedication.


----------



## HB

That was what the drafting sites said before he got drafted fjdski. If Love's a better passer, he sure isn't displaying that much of it right now. He's no Brad Miller, and you gotta be joking if you think Love has more range that Hansbrough. Hansbrough's a really good shooter. Lol @ pudgy Love being a better shot blocker. Love's a better rebounder and probably a more skilled low post player, but Hansbrough's a better positional defender, more athletic and the better shooter.

And no I wouldnt pick Tyler in the top 10 and he's nothing like Okafor.


----------



## TM

croco said:


> Both have won a national title :redface:


True

Twins separated at birth


----------



## roux

Does Hansbrough remind anyone else of a "Skiles" type player, I wouldnt be shocked if the Bucks took him between 10-13, even if he doesnt deserve to go there


----------



## HB

That would be a foolish move but then again, this draft isnt anything special. Bucks should be more concerned about keeping CV.


----------



## Rikki G

HB said:


> That was what the drafting sites said before he got drafted fjdski. If Love's a better passer, he sure isn't displaying that much of it right now. He's no Brad Miller, and you gotta be joking if you think Love has more range that Hansbrough. Hansbrough's a really good shooter. Lol @ pudgy Love being a better shot blocker. Love's a better rebounder and probably a more skilled low post player, but Hansbrough's a better positional defender, more athletic and the better shooter.
> 
> And no I wouldnt pick Tyler in the top 10 and he's nothing like Okafor.


Kevin Love has been a top 5 rookie in a class that has potential to be on of the best ever. If Hansbrough does all of these things better than Love, why wouldn't you pick him top 10 in what is widely considered to be one of the weakest classes of the decade?


----------



## HB

Because what Hansbrough does best dont make up for his other weaknesses, but what Love does best overshadows his weaknesses. As far as top 5 rookie, thats questionable. Rose, Mayo, Lopez, Westbrook, Gordon have arguably had better seasons.


----------



## E.H. Munro

TM said:


> croco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonddouble07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can compare him to an Emeka Okafor with much more offensive skills.
> 
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> i see not one single similarity between the two players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both have won a national title :redface:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Twins separated at birth
Click to expand...

He's just a brother from a different mother...


----------



## michelangelo

Tyler "The Goon" Hansborough will be an even better player than Mark Madsen. You heard it here first.


----------



## HB

> Tyler Hansbrough doesn't care where he is drafted next month, and feels he has a lot of doubters to prove wrong.
> 
> "Doubt me all you want, but I think I have a lot to prove," Hansbrough told the Associated Press.
> 
> He averaged 20.3 points and 8.6 rebounds in his career at North Carolina, and many have projected him a middle first-round pick.
> 
> "I'm not worried about it," Hansbrough said. "It's just a bunch of people saying whatever they want. I think I'll prove a lot of people wrong.
> 
> "They kind of doubted me in high school and said I wouldn't be a good college player. I'll bet a lot of people wouldn't have thought I would have wound up being the ACC all-time leading scorer. They can doubt me or whatever, but I got the job done and won a national championship."


Hate me now, hate me later.


----------



## TM

refs will give you even fewer calls than you got this season, which unfortunately means we'll have to see your whiny, bug-eyes even more. you also aren't going to ram your chest into the PF's and get the call like you did in college. best of luck.

as you know, hb, i hate him now, and i'll most definitely still hate him later.


----------



## HB

I am actually very curious to see what his rookie season will be like



> Tyler Hansbrough is clearly a man on a mission. Every time he touches the ball, the entire gym knows, as he takes out all of his frustrations on the rim. He's in great shape, jumping better than many of his counterparts, and also measuring out taller than most people expect him to, coming up with almost identical figures to that of Blake Griffin. You can sense that executives in the gym are starting to warm up to him more and more.


Interesting note about Mullens in there also


----------



## TM

hansbrough > griffin


----------



## HB

Nah, but it bodes Tyler well to be picked 19 or spots behind Tyler. No expectations whatsoever


----------



## sMaK

michelangelo said:


> Tyler "The Goon" Hansborough will be an even better player than Mark Madsen. You heard it here first.


Really going out on a limb there, huh?


----------



## Wade County

I think he's underrated right now. He measured out well, has produced consistently for 4 years in college...he may not be an All-Star, but I think he'll be a better Nick Collison, who was a lotto pick.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik

If i could pick my own 10 pick window i'd have choosen 15-25. I have a feeling he's going to be close to the border of the two realistic choices. He's a decent back up who can play immediately. He's perfect for Utah.


----------

